# Upload-Applet



## Ozzy Ozborn (5. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

ich bin gerade an einer php-Seite mit mysql dran, wo er Benutzer auch die Möglichkeit haben soll, bis zu 5 Bilder hochzuladen. Das funktioniert auch, jedoch stört es mich, dass wenn man wieder auf die Formularseite zurückgeht, die Dateinamen nicht mehr in den input-File Feldern stehen (was ja auch nicht mehr erlaubt ist).
Deshalb suche ich jetzt nach einer anderen Lösung für die Dateien. Gibt es denn etwas in der Art wie bei ebay irgendwo zum Download oder dokumentiert? Bin nicht der größte Experte in Java. Wollte "einfach" ein Applet einbinden...

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## SonicBe@m (6. Oktober 2004)

Mt Aplets wirste da probleme bekommen.
Da Applets keine Rechte haben wirste den User fragen müssen ob er es gestattet das dein Applet auf seine Platte zugreifen darf
und ich denke nicht das das einer macht *g*


----------



## Ozzy Ozborn (6. Oktober 2004)

Also kann man das mit Java auch nicht machen; wie macht ebay das denn (falls Du da Ahnung hast), bzw. dieses JUpload?


----------



## SonicBe@m (6. Oktober 2004)

Naja
du kannst alles in java machen
das problem liegt nur an den rechten
es gibt in html sicherlich ne möglichkeit einen standartwert für diese upload felder zu basteln
musste dir halt mal den html source ansehen wie das dort gemacht wird


----------

